# Today on RO- Thursday!



## mouse_chalk (Mar 12, 2009)

[align=center]






*Thursday, 12th March, 2009*











[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Today would have been *Flashy's *bun *Flash's* 4th birthday today.... 
[/align][align=center]ink iris:
[/align][align=center]
Are you celebrating a special day today? Don't forget to add it to the  *Calendar!* 












*angieluv's cat  Sparta  has crossed the rainbow bridge. RIP Sparta*
* :rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:*





* Bo B Bunny is  praying for poop  from little Bo! Keep them in your thoughts!*
* ray:*






* long-time and much missed member  Cheryl  has a new laptop and is back on the forum! Go and welcome her back!*
* :welcome2



*







* SnowyShiloh has some exciting news to share about a  future rabbit  she will own! *
*



*








* BrittsBunny needs some help to stop  Wrangler eating plastic! *
* ullhair:*








* Have you been considering pet insurance for your bunny?  This thread  has some great information in it!*
*



*









* Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears is wondering if anybody has tried  these treats  and if they're any good for bunnies?*
*



*







* Amy27 is looking for foods to feed her bunny Chase to  increase potassium levels.  Do you have any advice for her?*
*



*







* Did any UK members see a bunny on  Coronation Street  last night?*
*



*






* kherrmann3 is wondering if anyone here  ikes to go bowling? *
*



*





* Saffy is hoping for  some good news!  Keep your fingers crossed for her!*
* :clover:*





* Brandy456 is excited to have finally had  her braces removed!  Congratulations!*
*



*





*



*



* Who is this?!*





*



*





* Have a great day everyone! *
*



*
[/align]


----------



## Flashy (Mar 12, 2009)

Just want to say it's my Flash's birthday today. He should have been 4.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 12, 2009)

In my blog we're also celebrating that Darla had five babies and is a GREAT first time mama (she had them yesterday afternoon).

And that bunny is Amy (Undergunfire's) Marlin...right?

I was just looking at her blog today


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 12, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Just want to say it's my Flash's birthday today. He should have been 4.



I'm so sorry Tracy- I didn't see it on the calendar but it was on the birthdays thread in the main forum. I've added it in now....



And yes Peg, that is Marlin! I just HAD to put that picture in when I saw it! 


Congratulations on Darla's babies!! I'm going to go and have a read now


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

Awwwwwwww He's so cute! 

Thanks for mentioning Bo, Jen. He's still eating.... and moving around.... but the poos are still few and tiny


----------



## Amy27 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning Chase.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 13, 2009)

Undergunfire's marlin!!!!!


woops i wrote morgan b4 haha


----------

